# Snowy's Travels in Pictures.



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi SM

I was supposed to share these pictures yesterday, but as I was in the middle of going through them, I got called for an ice cream treat. hey, I can't say 'no' to ice cream, especially with a good company :thumbsup:

But I got some of these trip pictures ready for share. Goodness, without realizing, I took way to many. One would think that it is nice to do, but when it comes to going through them, you just don't know which one to choose for share. Sure requires the time to decide. But hopefully these will give my SM friends a brief glimpse.

I am posting these randomly coz if I decided to go organized at sharing the order of the photos, I will need more time. Better now than later  

first let's start with this picture of my brother with my phone's PA whose called Siri. you can't see her, but she is there, answering all your questions. Thinking hard about them lol 









I'm glad that I took Siri along. She made the travel experience better. Gotta love her suggestion of what I need to wear. haha









ok we shall begin the travel pictures. 

Monkey refuses to pose for the camera. There were creatures that were attracting him away from me. He was DREAMING of jumping into water to chase him, but too bad that his mommy did not allow. 









if only....









I can only day dream of swimming after you duckies...









As some already know, Snowy met up with a friend. 









It was the highlight of his trip :wub:









She was too pretty ...









So adorable









so hard not to LOVE :wub2:









got the maltese eyes that melt the heart <3









and was so good at having her pictures taken :wub:









She is called Princess Ullana :wub:









whom we met in Kassel. 




































Now, whenever I hear the name "Kassel", this precious face comes into my mind :heart:









MANY more pictures coming....Keep checking in if interested in seeing more.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy looks over Kassel. 









My favorite picture of Snowy & Ullana was taken with my iPhone. 









I was switching between devices. It is crazy LOL. I have trip photos and clips everywhere. lots of videos that I still have to go through to share (haven;t done it yet). 

monkey and I enjoyed our time with Ullana & family









Princess Ullana in focus.









Monkey Snowy in focus









Ullana and Snowy in the garden when it was all dark; hence, blurry fluffs. 









& this is Vanessa the precious maltese whom Alexandra's mommy took in , loved and took care of along with Alexandra and family. 









Snowy: "I heard a lot about you, pwetty giwl"









Snowy being carried by Vanessa's mama 









Vanessa woofs dat it is her turn now :wub:









Ullana posing beautifully









Snowy loved Ullana's bed. He sat here








then he napped as Alexandra and I chatted...then we heard monkey snore LOL

Monkey looking scruffy but cute :heart: sitting right on the seat of the train. goodness it is just the best place ever for allowing malts and pups in all traveling trains and such 









another way of transportation (the tram) where Snowy was more than welcome to sit on just like any other human  









Princess Ullana once again :wub2: can't get enough of her









awwh and look at the bow that she had on for Snowy :wub: isn't she just sooooo sweet!!!









Snowy: "hi...my name is Snowy"









Snowy: "and I wub my belly wubs"









Snowy: "and mama wuvs my bwown eyes"









Snowy was geared up well for winter, most of the time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Kat & monkey's snow foot/paw prints 









Pawprints in the snow









Snowy: "mama, come along...it's snowing"









Snowy: "lookie, stuffies..."









Snowy: "just a lot of them..."



















Snowy: "I fink I gotta stand to have a better look"









Snowy: "I am never too short to check you out stuffies..."


















Snowy: "decisions...decisions..."









Snowy: "stuffies make me smile..."










*more coming ... in few hours... as I gotta leave the house now. I hope you enjoyed the ones I shared so far  ... Kat*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Keep 'em coming! I'm enjoying every one!!:aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous pictures, Kat! The pic of Snowy w/the background blurred, and the one of him with Ullana only in focus are magazine-worthy for sure!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Love them.....more please!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kat, loved all your pictures and the pups look like they're having such a good time. I'm glad you enjoyed your trip and thrilled you shared your pictures with us. 
I hope you bought Snowy a toy, he really seemed to want one!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I loved the pics!! Waiting to see more!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

It is sooo much fun to see your world travels Kat!!!!!!!! It is the next best thing to being there:chili:.Snowey is such a dreamboat and Ullana and Vanessa are gorgeous!!! Keep the pics coming:thumbsup:.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are Fantastic!!! Snowy getting his belly rubbed and looking like he is smiling are among my favorites!! Lots of Fun to Travel with one of your best mates!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So much fun! Keep them coming. Ray wants some of those lemur stuffies. He says "Where I comes from der be weal weemers eberywhere."


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW fantastic pics so far Kat!!! I love the sequence and flow too - makes me feel like I was right there with you, Snowy, Alexandra and princess Ullana. I love LOVE the pic where Ullana is in focus and her prince charming is in the background waiting for her attention. Keep them pics coming!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a special trip to see Ullana, Nessie & Alexa! 
Snowy, did you get a "stuffie?"
love them Kat


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great pictures Kat:thumbsup: You and your fluffs live such a fun filled life. Keep the pictures coming. They make me smile.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures, Kat! I love Snowy's short, cropped cut for the trip. Makes grooming on the go so much easier, doesn't it?

Ullana and Vanessa are beautiful. Must have been so much fun to meet them in person. Germany seems like the most dog friendly place I've ever seen or heard of!

I had to laugh at your footprint/paw print photo! It makes our feet look so big, doesn't it? But, then, when compared to the teeny tiny paw print it is put into perspective.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, please keep them coming! I feel like I am following Snowy's adventure and I want to know what happens next! 

Ullana and Vanessa are stunning! Ullana's black little button nose is so perfect it looks fake. Of course, our boy Snowy is always so adorable and athletic. I love his personality. He is always having so much fun!

Now I will just wait for the rest of the story....:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

*Snowy in Snow*

Back for the night ^-^ which means that I can continue sharing just before I go to bed. 

Now, you can see how the monster was acting in the snow. 









I mentioned before that Snowy LOVES the snow soooo much. He doesn't miss the chance but perform his little puppy break dance on :chili:









and also dips his whole face in it. 









left and right....









just all sides.









A goofball at it!!!









SnowLove


















and here is a snowman that Snowy was interested in its ears









this was taken in another day. 









when Snowy had to go for a quick out time to potty









in a snowy weather of another place; another day




































we told monkey that he had to be very quick at it









had to check snowman out.. this boy is seriously so curious in his surroundings. he wouldn't miss the chance of checking stuff out.


















This is what we saw during another stop.... minus the dog in the picture of course (that belongs to me) 









the man loved Snowy









and took him & us to a quick round. Snowy during the ride photos...
Snowy: "mama, do you hear dat????"









Snowy: "da strange noise"









Snowy: "I'll check it out"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll take a better look at it...









WOWZA!!! too strange that I can hear but still can not see what is it exactly.









time to give da crazy eye









then start barking to alert 









picking the maltese up. 









don't want him to get too cold. 









resting inside by the fire...loved the warmth of being indoors more.


















and getting a snowy cuddle









then some cookies with hot cappuccino for the humans.









while having the maltese around of course.


















Snowy: "I bet dat mama can't see me hiding here"









Maybe she can...









here I am mama









Rolling is so much fun 









Some outdoor pictures of Mr. Snowy


















Snowy wanna play squeaky.









and he knows how to send his message to you, in order to play with him.


















This was a big christmas tree in Switzerland, decorated with people's wishes for the new year -- written in huge board like thick papers by different people









Snowy posed under it and made his own puppy-wish. 









*more coming*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh these pictures are all so wonderful. It's so great seeing you and Snowy having such a fantastic trip!!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowy's vacation looks better than ANY vacation I have ever been on! I am so jealous. Looks like you both had a magical time. xo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Leigh....I want to be Kat's Maltese.
Thanks Kat, that was a fun adventure.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy loves meeting new pups; no matter what breed, size, color , age..



























*tail wags for big poodle*









Snowy: "you're like the bigger version of our Melon"









Snowy: "size is no longer a problem. I am as tall as you are"









He loves them all. He is my social butterfly :wub2:









We also saw Snowy's ancestors...









social butterfly stayed away from these guys though 










Snowy poses in front of Home of the beemers 









some of close up B&W shots.




































I guess that is it for this thread


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't Switzerland magical Snowy---and Germany! and they love little maltese & are so pup friendly. Thank you for sharing your special holiday w/us. We loved it---esp. the cart ride, and the cookies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am delighted to read that you enjoyed the pictures guys  



njdrake said:


> I hope you bought Snowy a toy, he really seemed to want one!


yep. he did seem like it. I swear, he is SO CURIOUS in everything. He got a monkey from that store  



casa verde maltese said:


> Lots of Fun to Travel with one of your best mates!!


:tender:
Snowy is just so much fun to have around. he TOALLY loves traveling, exploring, meeting new friends...etc. he really is the perfect traveling pup friend to have along. His nature/personality is just perfect for this kindda thing. 



Sylie said:


> Ray wants some of those lemur stuffies. He says "Where I comes from der be weal weemers eberywhere."


Snowy: "if only I knew, I would have asked mama to buy me one of dose fow you to hab, Ray. Cwystal and I wub you" 



Johita said:


> I love LOVE the pic where Ullana is in focus and her prince charming is in the background waiting for her attention.


:wub: :wub: awwwh love the description of the two together :tender: these malts are just toooooo cute for words. I was right on the ground when I took that one. I tried to show the christmas tree, but because I didn't have my wide angle lens, it wasn't possible from that distance that I was at with the 50mm lens. So instead, I played around with the focus :thumbsup: happy that you loved it, dear Edith :hugging:



edelweiss said:


> Snowy, did you get a "stuffie?"


Snowy: "I got a monkey stuffie, auntie Sandi. I wuv it so much" 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Great pictures, Kat! I love Snowy's short, cropped cut for the trip. Makes grooming on the go so much easier, doesn't it?
> 
> I had to laugh at your footprint/paw print photo! It makes our feet look so big, doesn't it? But, then, when compared to the teeny tiny paw print it is put into perspective.


yeah. Snowy's SunnyLand hair cut was really helpful during the travel  Of course, when in the move, grooming is quick and in the go. So easy when the fur is short. 

haha I know, right? it's like big foot next to the teeny tiny paw of the lil monster. I wear a size 36 shoe (which is a size 6 in the USA , according to this shoe size conversion website), but next to Snowy's paw print, it's looks like there is no shoe size that will fit me :HistericalSmiley: 



RudyRoo said:


> Ullana and Vanessa are stunning! Ullana's black little button nose is so perfect it looks fake. Of course, our boy Snowy is always so adorable and athletic. I love his personality. He is always having so much fun!


totally agree :wub::wub::wub: 

It really was so nice of a get together. 



edelweiss said:


> Isn't Switzerland magical Snowy---and Germany! and they love little maltese & are so pup friendly. Thank you for sharing your special holiday w/us. We loved it---esp. the cart ride, and the cookies!


SO SO SO Pup friendly, Sandi. Overall, they all are dog friendly in Europe. Some countries are more than the others. If Snowy had to vote for one of these European countries, he for very sure would vote for Germany for being #1 at its friendliness with pups. I've taken him to different places, but Germany gotta be our number one at having the highest number of places and possibilities of bringing the pups along based in our personal experience.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Kat I loved them all, what fun to meet with a princess and her mom.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I really enjoyed the pics and the narration that went with each pic. I felt like I was there too!! Snowy is such a wonderful little guy. I do think a book called Snowy's Adventure should be written!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kat, I am enjoying looking at the pictures so much!!! I want to take time and go back and spend more time with each picture though. I already love so many of the shots. The one with Snowy and the snowman is so endearing ... it looks like Snowy is giving the snowman a kiss! That is just one of many photos that I love. 

Thank you so much for taking time to share all the pictures of your trip with us. Snowy, Ullana, and Vanessa are so adorable. And, the views are simply gorgeous.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Kat I loved them all, what fun to meet with a princess and her mom.


It was awesome that we managed to meet up   

We enjoed our time with them <3

Glad that you loved all these pictures, Brenda 



Furbabies mom said:


> I really enjoyed the pics and the narration that went with each pic. I felt like I was there too!! Snowy is such a wonderful little guy. I do think a book called Snowy's Adventure should be written!!!!


A picture story book sounds like a fun idea :chili: I bet that our readers will majority be children :tender: ... And our SM pals :hugging: glad that u enjoyed these 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kat, I am enjoying looking at the pictures so much!!! I want to take time and go back and spend more time with each picture though. I already love so many of the shots. The one with Snowy and the snowman is so endearing ... it looks like Snowy is giving the snowman a kiss! That is just one of many photos that I love.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time to share all the pictures of your trip with us. Snowy, Ullana, and Vanessa are so adorable. And, the views are simply gorgeous.



Happy to read that u liked these, sweet Marie :hugging: I thought that I better share them sooner rather than later coz I was afraid that later will never come, while being busy with other things. I was struggling to post these too lol as I was in a rush. Normally, I like to keep them more organised / in order, but oh well, I guess this can do too 

Yes, Snowy loved the snowman  and we both had a great time meeting Ullana, Alexa and family


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, awesome pics Kat! how wonderful to travel to germany and meet Ullana and her mommy!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are such a fantastic photographer. Love,love, the pictures of your trip. :wub: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - your photos are phenomenal. I feel like I've just come back from a trip to Europe. What a great guided tour with Snowy and you as our hosts. :chili: I'm so glad that you got to meet Alexandra and her beautiful Ullana. Oh those close ups of her (and the close ups of Snowy) were stunners. I love the rack focus shot of the two of them, with Snowy waiting in the wings. :HistericalSmiley: And you got to meet Vanessa. What a happy ending story that is. :wub: Looks like Snowy would have a ball in Vermont - what an adventurous little snow man he is!! I loved the shots you got of Kassel from far above. It looks beautiful. Were you near a ski area in Switzerland in some shots? I see a gondola in one shot. Glad you had such a good time and shared the pictures with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I was going to point out the ones I liked best, but the list is too long! Love the snow and snowy pics, loved the tree and town shots, loved the black and white shots, and all Snowy's friends including Ullana. What a busy time!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, I don't know where to begin!!!! Oh how I love the pictures sooooo much. My gosh, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with Snowy, And your right Ulana is gorgeous. But our Snowy, oh bless him and that wonderful personality and that adorable face, and oh when he smiles.. ******faint*****.

Great pics Kat, please keep the coming. WE LOVE THEM.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

Katkoota said:


> another way of transportation (the tram) where Snowy was more than welcome to sit on just like any other human


HEINI: "THAT#s the way it has to be buddy. great trip you had, ey?
wish I would have cought that train you were on. we could of had a little manto-man chat about your hot chick :wub:"

"quite a lady that is... whoooho :thumbsup: "











schnuppe: "KAT...MARVELOUS pics. thank you so much for taking us with you on your eventful trip."


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wahooo, Kat! Finally I went to all your stunning pics you've taken! I'm speechless but you know that I felt so in love with your Nikon, :w00t:!!!

OMG, all shots are fantastic and I can't say which one I like best!!! The shots of Snowy and Ullana together are so gorgeous, I still love to remember our day together! We often talk about you guys!!! :wub:
Will show your pics to my parents soon! I'm sure they'll like to see Vanessa and Snowy together! He really didn't know which girl to kiss first, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:

The colours on the pics are fantastic and make them look so real and life! I'm so in love with the close up shots of my princess! May be one would make a good new signature pic?!

Thanks so much for sharing all these photos with us, Kat! The view on Kassel is beautiful, I didn't even realize that my hometown looks so pretty from above even though the weather wasn't the best that day! 

Hugs are sent to you! 

Alexandra and the princess of course :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> wow, awesome pics Kat! *how wonderful to travel to germany and meet Ullana and her mommy!*!:wub::wub:


@words in bold - so very wonderful :wub: 



Deborah said:


> You are such a fantastic photographer. Love,love, the pictures of your trip. :wub: Thank you for sharing.


I'm delighted to read that you enjoyed these, Debora :chili:



Snowbody said:


> Kat - your photos are phenomenal. I feel like I've just come back from a trip to Europe. What a great guided tour with Snowy and you as our hosts. :chili: I'm so glad that you got to meet Alexandra and her beautiful Ullana. Oh those close ups of her (and the close ups of Snowy) were stunners. *I love the rack focus shot of the two of them, with Snowy waiting in the wings.* :HistericalSmiley: And you got to meet Vanessa. What a happy ending story that is. :wub: *Looks like Snowy would have a ball in Vermont* - what an adventurous little snow man he is!! I loved the shots you got of Kassel from far above. It looks beautiful. *Were you near a ski area in Switzerland in some shots?* I see a gondola in one shot. Glad you had such a good time and shared the pictures with us. :thumbsup:


@first words in bold - I love that too!! sometimes, you have a photo idea in mind, but when you get into wanting to take it, you realize that it isn't possible (like here for example, I was hoping to get the tree in the frame too, but I wasn't carrying my suitable lens for it, so it wasn't possible), but then you start playing around with another idea (I played around with the aperture to create that sort of depth of field for the certain malt focus) and love that one too  :wub:

It really was an awesome day that I and Snowy got to meet them all. yep, Kassel is BEAUTIFUL. the sound of the city kindda make me remember the word "Castle" as it is ALMOST similar in sound. Which I think is PERFECT because there is a princess who lives in it :wub2:

@second words in bold - I am certain that monkey is gonna have a blast in Vermont. and if Sue and Tyler were there, I am sure that he'll like it even MORE.

@third words in bold - yes, we were near a ski area in that shot, but not in Switzerland. That was Austria. 



Cosy said:


> Well, I was going to point out the ones I liked best, but the list is too long! Love the snow and snowy pics, loved the tree and town shots, loved the black and white shots, and all Snowy's friends including Ullana. What a busy time!


Glad that you enjoyed, Brit  
Yes, busy , but FUN time :chili: (unlike at this moment - busy , but not too fun LOL ) we will treasure that trip memory ...forever :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

allheart said:


> Oh Kat, I don't know where to begin!!!! Oh how I love the pictures sooooo much. My gosh, I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo in love with Snowy, And your right Ulana is gorgeous. But our Snowy, oh bless him and that wonderful personality and that adorable face, and oh when he smiles.. ******faint*****.
> 
> Great pics Kat, please keep the coming. WE LOVE THEM.


I am happy to read that you loved them Christine :hugging: Ullana is even prettier in person :wub: and her family are just so sweet for words:wub:



HEINI said:


> HEINI: "THAT#s the way it has to be buddy. great trip you had, ey?
> *wish I would have cought that train you were on. we could of had a little manto-man chat about your hot chick :wub:"*
> 
> "quite a lady that is... whoooho :thumbsup: "
> ...


Haha I LOVE this ^ ... Heini gotta be a creative fun dude:wub:

If only we didn't leave Germany so soon, we wouldn't mind taking the trip to Dortmond once again , giving it a third try (just like we did in 2008 & in 2010) in hope of meeting Heini boy. Since we were in Germany for a short time, I wasn't sure if I and monkey would be able to catch busy Heini and mama for a meet up, so I didn't contact this time like I did in the previous two times in the past. Who knows, maybe one day 

I am glad that you loved these pictures :chili:



Alexa said:


> Wahooo, Kat! Finally I went to all your stunning pics you've taken! I'm speechless but you know that I felt so in love with your Nikon, :w00t:!!!
> 
> OMG, all shots are fantastic and I can't say which one I like best!!! The shots of Snowy and Ullana together are so gorgeous, I still love to remember our day together! We often talk about you guys!!! :wub:
> Will show your pics to my parents soon! I'm sure they'll like to see Vanessa and Snowy together! He really didn't know which girl to kiss first, Lol! :HistericalSmiley:
> ...


I am delighted to read that you loved these, sweet Alexandra :chili: 

haha and I am glad that I showed up with my SLR to give you and Sven the thought of an SLR. I am still excited that you guys did get a new SLR with a very good deal price :chili: still waiting to see new pictures of the princess :wub: I emailed you some more pictures (not included in SM) this morning. I hope you will wake up to find them. Ullana and Snowy's day in Kassel pictures are all yours to take (including the ones posted here in SM; yes the close ups of Ullana too. A new siggie of the princess will be a super fun idea:chili: really so happy to read that you loved them:hugging.

Please send my regards to your parents (and Sven too) and give my kisses to the girls :wub2: thanks for a wonderful day:hugging: we will treasure this fun memory.

hugs
Kat


----------

